# Hybrid Audio Summer Regionals, Cumming GA - June 30, 2013



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

Check out the FaceBook event page for details:

https://www.facebook.com/events/508844095845534/


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

NB: I would LOVE for the Atlantan locals to consider this a meet and greet. You don't need to compete! Just come hang out, eat some jerk chicken and have a good day listening to each others systems! Please spread the word!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

This looks to be a great show. Thanks for having shows and bringing IASCA back to the South


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

I plan to be there. Don't know if I will compete though. Anyway isn't it about time for another scratch and dent sale?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

REALLY want to make this show but my wife has to work so I have to stay home and watch the youngin'. Dangit!


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

I will be there! Prepaid and looking forward to it!


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

If that wasn't my daughters birthday party weekend I'd make a trip out east to some customers and come through and say hi! Hope all is well!


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Who is judging this one?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

did anyone here attend? just curious how the turnout was.


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> did anyone here attend? just curious how the turnout was.


Great turn out, over 40 competitors in SQ & SPL. Expect another one in the fall.


----------

